# resonador ultrasonico



## deniel144 (Dic 1, 2007)

hola

me pueden ayudar a hacer un generdor de ondas para un resonador ultrasonicola unica idea que tengo es un cristal de cuarzo pero no se como es el diagrama (tengo mun emosor de 25khz)

eso

gracias

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Para 25Khz con un 555 te sobra.


----------



## deniel144 (Dic 1, 2007)

ok gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Me habia olvidado

Por si te hace falta 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------

